# Laelia lobata



## tomp (May 21, 2022)

The question is how many is too many?


----------



## monocotman (May 22, 2022)

Fantastic show! Too many only happens when you have no more room,
David


----------



## Ozpaph (May 22, 2022)

more, more, more


----------



## abax (May 22, 2022)

Too many is buying when the kitchen is without food.


----------



## Carmella.carey (May 22, 2022)

There's always room for one more... As long as you like it,
LOOKS like you like IT!
Patrick


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 23, 2022)

Lobata party!

‘Too many’ is when you have more plants than growing space (like me currently back from a shopping trip at Tamiami!).


----------



## Carmella.carey (May 23, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Lobata party!
> 
> ‘Too many’ is when you have more plants than growing space (like me currently back from a shopping trip at Tamiami!).


I don't think that's true, if you like what you have and there's more you like and its available to you and you think you can grow it you always make room.
Patrick


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 23, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> I don't think that's true, if you like what you have and there's more you like and its available to you and you think you can grow it you always make room.
> Patrick


Unless your orchid living space is overtaking the kitchen, bathroom and bedroom lol.


----------

